# Gate Recomendation?



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Would anyone have any recommendation on a decent Gate/Filter? I'd like to cut out some of the bleeding from the drums into the vocal mikes when I record. Thanks.:smile:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I use the Rockman Smart gate in my rack. Have not used any pedal type units.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

I've only ever used the default software gate in Cubase SX3. It sucks. I usually end up editing the waveforms by hand.


----------



## Mark U. (Aug 30, 2007)

*Dbx Gate*

For vocal gates I would recommend the dbx 266xl


http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/dbx-266XL-CompressorGate?sku=183515


----------

